# FauXpaW



## haynari (Jan 9, 2009)

I already posted this in the off topic section but i figure that I will just post it again. anyways tdgseal and I have formed a band of all furries. we just need a drummer


----------



## Lyxen (Jan 10, 2009)

You could use a drum machine.... Or what I did was upload loops to a device and play the loops through speakers or a PA and jam to that,,


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 11, 2009)

And you need two threads for this why?


----------



## haynari (Jan 11, 2009)

cause i can. idk. i just saw that this place might work for it as well.


----------



## Billy-Rex (Jan 15, 2009)

Because music is not Off-Topic, ya know


----------



## haynari (Jan 15, 2009)

yeah. also more publicity i guess.


----------

